# Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2018



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2018)

The Natural History Museum, London, has announced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2018".

Grand title winner: Marsel van Oosten, The Netherlands 
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2018/index.html

Equipment:
Nikon D810, Tamron 24–70mm f2.8, SB-910 flash
(Yes, this title not always goes to Canon  )

Young Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2017
Grand title winner: Skye Meaker, South Africa 
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gall...rapher-of-the-year/5388/lounging-leopard.html

Equipment:
Canon EOS-1D X + 500mm f4 lens
(I wish I had the chance to have access to gear worth a quarter of his at his age  )

The "Adult awards":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2018/adult.html

The "Young awards":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2018/young.html

Look through and enjoy the galleries. Once again some great pictures there, no matter what gear was used.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2018)

My personal favorite:
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2018/images/behaviours-birds/5377/flight.html
A combined BIF and FIF (Fish In Flight) photo.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info and the pictures.
I totally agree as to your favorite: talent and luck combined!


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 18, 2018)

Luck favors the well prepared.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Great shots.

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Incredible images.


----------

